# Comics ! what you reading !



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm reading Batman Hush and RED HULK right now anyone else reading comics ?


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 22, 2008)

ctrl alt del comic 

(online comic about games 'n stuff)


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 22, 2008)

Spider-Man & Black Cat: The Evil That Men Do and Hulk: Big Things are the ones I'm on and I have Batman: Bruce Wayne, Murderer? & X-Men: Dark Phoenix Saga to go onto next.


----------



## Orc (Feb 22, 2008)

Just re-read Global Frequency issues um... some random issues I found scattered around. That and some Cable and Deadpool back issues.

Oh and Batman: Hush is great. (I only have the compiled Absolute book though.)

I always re-read stuff whenever I go through um.. stuff in my room. Especially now since I'm buying a new bed.
(Haven't bought any comics lately though.)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm also about to read deadpool AWESOME SERIES 





this is what i got


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 22, 2008)

Chroma-TICK (The Tick)
Silver Surfer Requiem
& catchin' up on the Sin City's I've missed.

oh and.. Ant Unleashed & Bomb Queen, but I won't mention those cuz they dirtie!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 22, 2008)

Nothing right now... it's been a while since I've read my last comic/graphic novel. I think the last complete series I've read is The Sandman, and the last stand-alone is Maus. Great, great novel.


----------



## Orc (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> I'm also about to read deadpool AWESOME SERIES


Deadpool is very BoneMonkey-ish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> I'm reading Batman Hush and RED HULK right now anyone else reading comics ?


Bonemonkey


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 22, 2008)

The new Hulk series is awful. The characterizations are completely wrong, and the dialogue comes off like some sort of parody. The only redeeming factor of the book is the art. Unfortunately the things I've just noted are common when it comes to Jeph Loeb, for he is a hack. He writes in a style reminiscent of the comics of the 90s; considered by most to be the worst era of comics to date. Much like Chris Claremont his style has long been washed away by better writers and everything he touches comes across like a man having a mid-life crisis trying to recapture his youth. 

That's not to say he hasn't written some strong comics in the past; Batman: Long Halloween and Dark Victory were absolutely fantastic, but everything he's touched as of late has been awful at best and a bastardization at worst. The man needs to retire, and soon.


----------



## JPH (Feb 22, 2008)

Not reading any comics lately, but I'll probably pick up a few next time I go to Books-A-Million.

I'm reading some furry fics (as scuber calls them lol), Mattimeo...and I'm going to start on Warrior (about cats lol) once I'm done with it.

Mattimeo is a good book. Not as good as the original Redwall, but it's still cool to see Matthias grown up...


----------



## Orc (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> That's not to say he hasn't written some strong comics in the past; Batman: Long Halloween and Dark Victory were absolutely fantastic, but everything he's touched as of late has been awful at best and a bastardization at worst. The man needs to retire, and soon.



Hush wasn't bad in my opinion. But of course I'm not a really big comics buff.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Feb 23 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > That's not to say he hasn't written some strong comics in the past; Batman: Long Halloween and Dark Victory were absolutely fantastic, but everything he's touched as of late has been awful at best and a bastardization at worst. The man needs to retire, and soon.
> ...


That's true, Hush wasn't bad. I'd be willing to say the man _can_ write Batman, but that's the only compliment he'll ever get from me.


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 22, 2008)

i think batman year 100 was the last i bought. blasted me away!!!
paul pope is a genius


----------



## xalphax (Feb 22, 2008)

y - the last man


----------



## rest0re (Feb 22, 2008)

You are read soap operas made for teenagers. Read real comics like Black Hole by Charles Burns


----------



## fischju (Feb 22, 2008)

You guys ever heard of Jhonen Vasquez? If you haven't you've probably seen Invader Zim, his art style is pretty sweet. I love his stuff - even have a signed, first edition hardcover of the JTHM Director's Cut. 

Anyway - I'm trying to find the Fillerbunny comics around here. He is the king of dark comedy.


----------



## Orc (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> You guys ever heard of Jhonen Vasquez? If you haven't you've probably seen Invader Zim, his art style is pretty sweet. I love his stuff - even have a signed, first edition hardcover of the JTHM Director's Cut.
> 
> Anyway - I'm trying to find the Fillerbunny comics around here. He is the king of dark comedy.


Aye. I have a couple of SLG stuff including JTHM and Fillerbunny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I even gave away a couple of copies of Everything Can Be Beaten as gifts. (They're cheap haha!)

Also: ZIM!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 22, 2008)

Here are my fav's














that last one is "Zombies: Feast!" it's about prionsers being transported during a zombie outbreak!


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 22, 2008)

QUOTE(offtopic84 @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> You guys ever heard of Jhonen Vasquez?


Bit hit-and-miss; Invader Zim had me in stitches and Johnny was quite good, but I don't really like anything else of his I've read. Fillerbunny was funny in the beginning but then it just got stupid. It's a nice idea though (that's the one where he tried to make an entire comic in 48 hours right?).


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

also all star superman is awessssssome !


----------



## Westside (Feb 22, 2008)

I've never had the privilege of reading comic books when I was little in Uzbekistan.  However, I would never forget the first time I was reading X-men, that's when I first came to Canada.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

why dont you read em now westside i suggest you check out 

Ultimate X-Men

Also here is a list of the greatest batman novels you shoudl check out i found online 

Batman Year One
Batman The Dark Knight Returns
Batman Killing Joke
Batman Arkham Asylum
Batman The Long Halloween
Batman Son of the Demon
Batman The Cult
Batman Dark Victory
Batman Red Rain
Batman Hush
Batman Blind Justice
Batman Mad Love
Batman Gotham by Gaslight
Batman Black & White 
Batman Death in the Family
Batman Gothic
Batman Strange Apparitions
Batman A Lonely Place of Dying
Batman Tales of the Demon
Batman Tower of Babel JLA
Batman Thrillkiller
Batman The Man Who Laughs
Batman Nine Lives
Batman Knightfall
Batman Venom


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 23, 2008)

I tend to not read much as far as American comics go, but I am following Doktor Sleepless. I've been a fan of Warren Ellis for quite a while.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

the reason i don't read japense manga is that the good ones usally get turned into anime :-P


----------



## fischju (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> the reason i don't read japense manga is that the good ones usally get turned into anime :-P



Many video games get turned into shitty movies. Do you not play those? 

Many movies get turned into shitty games. Do you not watch them?

Many books get turned into shitty movies. Do you not read them?

Short version: That is a shit reason.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

name some anime manga that is good and HASN'T been turned into a anime so i can check them out


----------



## fischju (Feb 23, 2008)

The good manga gets picked up and turned into an anime. So what?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

thats what i meant if the good manga eventually gets turned into ANIME then why read the manga ?


----------



## fischju (Feb 23, 2008)

For the artwork and because books and comic books > movies and anime? Also, the manga is original, anime is converted for TV. And for series still running, the manga is way ahead and often continues after the end of the anime.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

do they take things out of the anime from the manga ? like censoring ?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Feb 23, 2008)

This is off-topic, knock it off.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

back on topic !  should i read Marvel Civil war ?


----------



## fischju (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> do they take things out of the anime from the manga ? like censoring ?




Yes, and changing the dialog, ect. 

You read too much Marvel methinks. Try to get some indie stuff.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 23, 2008)

Im sick of indie i read y the last man invincibles and stuff like that  and i didnt like it that much 

i cannot STAND DC ! i hate the characters except for batman superman

OMG deadpool is awesome !






loving the series


----------



## DarkAura (Feb 24, 2008)

Garfield for me.  Used to read Bleach manga, but I haven't been since like November.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Should go back into it.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 24, 2008)

Catching up on all that _Civil War_ jazz...


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 24, 2008)

just finished Y - The last man, good stuff. love Vertigo stuff.
im not a big comic guy either, i just started reading in the last year or so. in my opinion, i hate reading comics with bad artwork esp the artwork from 2000 and earlier. i also hate the superhero genre, cuz i they just don't interest me. i like the newer stuff like y - the last man, dmz, the walking dead, 30 days of night series, conan, etc. If you're new to comics, try some of the ones i've listed.


----------



## phoood (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't read comics because I don't know where to find them, online or even in a store (I haven't even heard of a comic book store nearby for as long as I can remember.)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 24, 2008)

you download this program http://www.geocities.com/davidayton/CDisplay
and you use it to read comic books you download online (not telling you where)

the comics come in CBR or CBZ format :-) my collection soo far


----------



## Orc (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 23 2008 said:


> OMG deadpool is awesome !


I told ya. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hmm I'll probably go look for graphic novels in the bargain bin to bring on a trip (cheap since I'll probably leave them there).


----------



## Rayder (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't read a comic book in over 25 years.  But when I did read them, it was mostly Spider-Man or stuff like MAD magazine.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 24, 2008)

rayder why don't you check out Ultimate spiderman then ? great series


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> Im sick of indie i read y the last man invincibles and stuff like thatÂ and i didnt like it that much
> 
> i cannot STAND DC ! i hate the characters except for batman superman
> 
> ...



I hear ya on DC....and I have to ask since I haven't been paying real close attention. 

With the ending of the Cable & Deadpool book, where are we going to get the Deadpool fix?  I wish someone would just give him his own book already!


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(phoood @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> I don't read comics because I don't know where to find them, online or even in a store (I haven't even heard of a comic book store nearby for as long as I can remember.)


In the UK comic book stores tend to be out of the way on little side streets rather than in the middle of the high street, you only know they're there if you go looking for them. Maybe it's the same in the US


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(ozzyzak @ Feb 24 2008 said:


> QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 22 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Im sick of indie i read y the last man invincibles and stuff like thatÂ and i didnt like it that much
> ...




during the summer deadpool will have his own series again and soo will cable there basically just seperating them


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 25, 2008)

I when i used to read i read mostly Ironman and War-machine. and the Lego based Bionicle till it ruined itself. 

idk the latest one ive read was a graphic novel by Ted Dekker, The Birth of evil.


----------



## TaMs (Feb 25, 2008)

I read only donald duck. I even have my own private disney collection. It's not very big but whatever.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 25, 2008)

Shortly which I can buy now from telltalegames.com the Sam & Max Surfin' the Highway compliation book is back in print from 10 years ago which has ALL the comics in it, and now with added meat that came out since.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 26, 2008)

ok i need help i wanna get into DC comics but dont know where to start ? 

should i start at 52 ? i also hear sinistro corps is awesome !


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 26, 2008)

I only read things that are finished.
I can't stand waiting a year, just for something to end.

On that note, I am currently reading:
Ranma 1/2
Flame of Recca

Yes, I'm an asian junkie. so shoot me.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 26, 2008)

i hated the flame of recca ending ...........


----------



## Austinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Mad Magazines . . . tho I guess by the name that they dont fit into the comic section . . got comics in em tho


----------



## CannonBallZ (Feb 26, 2008)

Alan moore's stuff is pretty cool,
The Watchmen, league of extraordinary gentlemen, V for vandetta, Supreme

Fables is a cool series..although it's been a while since i have read any


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Feb 25 2008 said:


> i hated the flame of recca ending ...........


I found it okay.
Everything was closed up, no chance of a terrible sequel.


----------



## sepinho (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Neil Gaiman's "Sandman" comics yet. He wrote those, before he started writing awesome novels. I've actually bought his "Endless Nights" graphic novel (sounds more grown-up than comics, I suppose) just a couple of weeks ago. And watched his first movie "Stardust" two days ago.


----------



## nIxx (Feb 26, 2008)

My Favorite is SPAWN !!
then The Darkness, The Tenth,Crimson, Marvel/DC Crossover Amalgam Universe


----------



## Orc (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(nIxx @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> My Favorite is SPAWN !!
> then The Darkness, The Tenth,Crimson, Marvel/DC Crossover Amalgam Universe
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's because everyone thought that everyone has read Sandman already.

I have all the Sandman books and pretty much all of his novels (except Smoke and Mirrors) and some DVDs.
My Endless Nights, Stardust (the illustrated one), The Wolves in the Wall and Mr. Punch all signed by him when he came over here in the Philippines (and read an excerpt from his then to be released book Anansi Boys, so you can guess how long this was).
He even doodled on my Stardust book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great guy and really loves his fans.

I didn't go see Stardust though hahaha!


----------



## geunt (Feb 26, 2008)

i read 30 day of night serie, Fell, Wormwood gentleman corpses, (i m a huge ben templesmith fan) Hellboy, BPRD (Mignola !!!)

and i ve a huge collection of marvel comics (i ve french strange n°20!!)
and others things...


----------



## Orc (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(geunt @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> i read 30 day of night serie, Fell, Wormwood gentleman corpses, (i m a huge ben templesmith fan) Hellboy, BPRD (Mignola !!!)
> 
> and i ve a huge collection of marvel comics (i ve french strange n°20!!)
> and others things...



Aye, I fell in love with Wormwood ... Ben Templesmith was supposed to visit the Philippines I think but I didn't know what happened to that.
Haven't read the 30 days of night series (but have seen the movie lol)...

Oh and...


----------



## sepinho (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> I think it's because everyone thought that everyone has read Sandman already.
> 
> I have all the Sandman books and pretty much all of his novels (except Smoke and Mirrors) and some DVDs.
> My Endless Nights, Stardust (the illustrated one), The Wolves in the Wall and Mr. Punch all signed by him when he came over here in the Philippines (and read an excerpt from his then to be released book Anansi Boys, so you can guess how long this was).
> ...


Now you've done it! I'm jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't know that Sandman comics were that well-established. They're still somewhat "underground" in Germany, I suppose. Certainly not as established as Spawn and the likes.


----------



## Orc (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(sepinho @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's because everyone thought that everyone has read Sandman already.
> ...



They're quite popular over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favorite book would have be Death: The High Cost of Living ( a spin-off) and Season of Mists in the main series. The latter got me into the Lucifer series as well.


----------



## sepinho (Feb 26, 2008)

What DVDs are you talking about, btw? I quick search on amazon brings up Neverwhere (?) and Mirrormask (which I think I remember.. you know.. getting. No idea, which CDR-pile it's in though..). Anything else?


----------



## Orc (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE(sepinho @ Feb 26 2008 said:


> What DVDs are you talking about, btw? I quick search on amazon brings up Neverwhere (?) and Mirrormask (which I think I remember.. you know.. getting. No idea, which CDR-pile it's in though..). Anything else?



Yes, the Neverwhere BBC series and Mirrormask. Also Neil Gaiman Live at the Aladdin on VHS which has an awesome free shirt.
He has other short films I think but haven't looked up on them.

EDIT: Kinda related; someone did a comic version of Babycakes. It's pretty disturbing and I think even Neil Gaiman himself said it disturbed him.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 26, 2008)

who do you trust ? anyone excited ?


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 26, 2008)

Bleh, for the record I haven't read Sandman, but I guess I probably should.

Also, I was just reading that Daniel Way is on the new Deadpool, and also I found out (yeah, just found out) that Garth Ennis is off Punisher.

If I've ever heard two worse pieces of news, I don't remember when...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 27, 2008)

Marvel comics that are going to be released today 
All New Official Handbook Of The Marvel Universe A To Z Vol 1 HC $24.99
Black Panther Vol 4 Annual #1 $3.99
Captain America Vol 5 #35 $2.99
Criminal 2 #1 $3.50
Daily Bugle Best Selling Authors Sampler - [PI]
Daredevil Vol 2 #105 $2.99
Franklin Richards Collected Chaos TP Digest $8.99
House Of M Avengers #5 $2.99
Kick-Ass #1 Incentive John Romita Jr Sketch Variant Cover - [PI]
Kick-Ass #1 Incentive Steve McNiven Variant Cover - [PI]
Kick-Ass #1 Regular John Romita Jr Cover $2.99
Marvel Adventures Fantastic Four #33 $2.99
Marvel Adventures Iron Man #10 $2.99
Marvel Illustrated Picture Of Dorian Gray #3 $2.99
Marvel Masterworks Atlas Era Heroes Vol 2 HC Regular Dust Jacket $59.99
Marvel Masterworks Atlas Era Heroes Vol 2 HC Variant Dust Jacket $59.99
Marvel Previews #55 March 2008 - [PI]
Marvel Zombies 2 #5 $2.99
New Exiles #0 $4.99
New Exiles #1 2nd Ptg Variant Cover $2.99
New Warriors Vol 4 #9 $2.99
Onslaught Reborn HC $19.99
Orson Scott Cards Wyrms TP $14.99
Punisher MAX Vol 4 HC $29.99
Shanna The She-Devil Survival Of The Fittest TP $10.99
She-Hulk 2 #26 $2.99
Spider-Man With Great Power #2 $3.99
Thor Vol 3 #6 Arthur Adams Cover $2.99
Thor Vol 3 #6 Olivier Coipel Cover $2.99
Thunderbolts International Incident $2.99
Twelve #1 2nd Ptg Variant Cover $2.99
Ultimate Fantastic Four #51 $2.99
Ultimate Spider-Man #119 $2.99
World War Hulk Aftersmash Damage Control #2 $2.99
X-Men First Class Vol 2 #9 $2.99
X-Men Legacy #208 (X-Men Divided We Stand Tie-In) $2.99
X-Men Supernovas TP $29.99
Young Avengers Presents #2 $2.99
Zombie Simon Garth #4 $3.99

lots of good ones ! Marvel zombies rule !


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 27, 2008)

Ghost Riders


----------

